# Williamsoni on the Provita



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I had about 90 minutes before the municipal shooting range opened, so I stopped by the Provita for a quickie. I was rewarded with some fair action before I needed to leave. The trout were run of the mill but I caught a couple of LoPro whitefish. I never tire of this as the whities there are some of the most obese and large I've ever caught. Other rivers like the Weber have larger populations, but the lower has big fat ones. A couple of pics. 


I've never understood why some flyflingers dislike whitefish. They are native, they fight well, are often large, and take skill to hook and land. What's not to like?


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice looking fish. Whities are great to catch. A few years ago I was on the Weber and caught 19 fish in two hours. 17 Whities and 2 Browns.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think the scales, suck-looking lips and colorlessness turns some away. Plus the fact that they rarely hit dries as aggressively as trout puts them farther down on the list of desirable. Being more willing to take a nymph in the winter, however, should put them higher on the list for winter outing fun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love Whities. On the weber, I release all the trout I catch and brine and smoke the whitefish. Really good tablefare and fun to catch.


----------

